# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Trudnička ambulanta u Merkuru

## Amandica

Drage cure, 


zanima me kakva su vaša iskustva bila na kontronim pregledima u trudničkoj ambulanti u Merkuru? Ja sam danas bila prvi put i moram priznati da sam se jako ružno osjećala, jer: bile su 2 cure na vježbama koje su se smijale kad sam legla na stol za pregled (pretpostavljam mojoj intimnoj zapuštenoj frizuri), ali nije to glavni razlog. Doktor koji me pregledao (stariji neki) nije mi rekao ni dobar dan niti mi se obratio na bilo koji drugi način. Jako ružan pristup, baš sam bila ljuta i razočarana u isto vrijeme  :Evil or Very Mad:  Katastrofa. Dali netko od vas možda zna kad je koji doktor u ambulanti? 


I nadam se da sam temu otvorila na pravom mjestu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dani1

Na vratima trudničke ambulante piše kad tko radi, koji dan. Ako si išla prije toga privatno, je pristup je totalno drugačiji. Ja ti eto mogu preporučiti dr. Stashenko ona je doista jedna kulturna gospođa, za nju ti garantiram, ali budi svjesna da je pristup ipak puno drugačiji, pomalo kao na tekučoj vrpci. Sestru na prijemnom šalteru probaj izignorirati, na jedno uho nutra, na drugo van. Takva je prema svima. Praktikantice ko praktikantice, nažalost naletjela si na dvije ....

----------


## valentine

Da li se za pregled u trudničkoj ambulanti na Merkuru treba najaviti (naručiti) ili samo dođem taj dan koji mi odgovara s uputnicom?

I ako netko zna koji dan je koji doktor u ambulanti?

----------


## dani1

Za trudničku ambulantu se ne naručuje, već se dođe bilo koji dan s uputnicom. Ja više neznam kad tko radi, ali postoji popis na vratima trudničke ambulante. Možda se javi netko tko friško ide gore na preglede.

----------


## amaranth

Meni je sestra na prijemnom šalteru rekla da se moram naručiti za pregled. I to da moram doći osobno s uputnicom. (Nakon što sam se pokušala naručiti mailom). Naručila sam se prije više od mjesec dana, prvi slobodni termin kod liječnika kod kojeg sam se htjela naručiti je sljedeći tjedan. Valjda sam se morala naručiti jer sam htjela baš kod određenog liječnika? Amandica, s obzirom na dan kad si bila, mislim da se radi baš o tom liječniku. Nije baš najljubaznije stvorenje na svijetu ali je jako stručan ili bar tako pričaju za njega.... Kad ambulanta ujutro počinje raditi?

----------


## Amandica

Saznala sam da je utorkom dr.Stasenko i mislim da ću utorkom ići jer mi se ona čini stvarno izvrsna. 
*Amaranth*, ja se nisam naručivala za pregled, samo sam došla i javila se sestri na šalteru... A što se tiče doktora, ja ne sumnjam u njegovu stručnost, ali malo ljudskosti sam samo očekivala, nikakav posebni tretman. Bilo bi lijepo samo da me pozdravio i makar mi rekao da je sve u redu. Samo to.

----------


## Mater Studiorum

Amandica,

Baš mi je žao što ti se to dogodilo, te cure iz primateljske su stvarno katastrofa kad im profesorice nema u blizini.
U ambulanti se doktori često ne drže rasporeda tako da ti se može dogoditi da naiđeš na nekoga tko uopće ne bi trebao biti dežuran taj dan. Dr. Stasenko je uistinu draga i ljubazna, međutim, meni su tamo svi bili super. Možda zato jer sam ih uspoređivala s "pokretnom trakom" jedne druge bolnice u kojoj sam imala stvarno ružno iskustvo.

----------


## Malamaya

da li je uopće moguće doći na pregled bez uputnice, pošto vodim trudnoću kod privatnika, a dr.opće prakse mi je rekla da oni ne izdaju uputnice za to.

----------


## dani1

Ako se ja dobro sječam, nakon 37-og tjedna odlazi se na pregled u bolnicu tj. trudničku ambulantu gdje se želi roditi. U tu svrhu tvoj soc. ginekolog mora ti izdati uputnicu, za dr. opče prakse neznam. Moguče je doći bez uputnice. Isto tako bilo koji dan i pregled je bio 200 kn, neznam da li se to mijenjalo? Za ultrazvik se mora naručiti i to nažalost doći direktno na šalter u bolnicu s uputnicom i čeka se duuugoooo. Gužva je uvijek velika i jako često se doktori mijenjaju, dakle nije uvijek onaj koji bi trebao biti taj dan, ali moje preporuke definitivno za dr. Stasenko i dr. Duića (kod njega je doista teško doći, jako je rijetko u trudničkoj), sestra na šalteru (žena srednjih godina)  :Evil or Very Mad: . Sretno cure i uzmite si obavezno nešto za piti i jesti i nekakvu literaturu.

----------


## Malamaya

e, hvala ti puuuno!

----------


## dani1

Moram spomenuti još jednog izvrsnog mladog liječnika. Dr. Kulaš. On često mijenja svoje kolege u ambulanti, ali ga nema na popisu trudničke. Dakle izrazito ljubazan i temeljit i spreman za razgovor, ako naletite na njega u dobrim ste rukama i raspalite s pitanjima, sve što vas zanima, posvetit će vam svoje vrijeme i sve objasniti bez sprdnje i što ti ja znam čega.

----------


## Ninči

> Saznala sam da je utorkom dr.Stasenko i mislim da ću utorkom ići jer mi se ona čini stvarno izvrsna. 
> *Amaranth*, ja se nisam naručivala za pregled, samo sam došla i javila se sestri na šalteru... A što se tiče doktora, ja ne sumnjam u njegovu stručnost, ali malo ljudskosti sam samo očekivala, nikakav posebni tretman. Bilo bi lijepo samo da me pozdravio i makar mi rekao da je sve u redu. Samo to.


 Ja bih po tvom opisu dotičnog dr-a rekla da je riječ ili o dr.Lederu ili o dr.Skalaku. Leder-sijed, bez naočala. Skalak-malo manje sijed, s naočalama. Sa dr.Skalakom nemam iskustva, ali nakon duple nesreće da mi oba puta dr.L. bude na porodu, mogu reći da ja itekako sumnjam u njegovu stručnost!  :Mad: 

Što se tiče djece iz primateljske škole-žali Bože ako će one danas-sutra porađati jadne žene! Jesu djeca, ali totalno neodgojena i bez mrvice suosjećanja! I ne poštuju one, niti se boje ni svoje profesorice...u to sam se osobno uvjerila. A profesorica im je jedna predivna žena, koja zaslužuje veliko poštovanje! Srce od žene!  :Heart:

----------


## Ninči

Brži prsti od pameti :D 

Htjela sam napomenuti da ja od doktora u trudničkoj mogu preporučiti- dr.Stasenko, dr.Rokija i dr.Dujića! Oni su stvarno duša Merkura! I da nije njih troje, sigurno više nikad ne bih tamo kročila nogom!

----------


## Mater Studiorum

> Što se tiče djece iz primateljske škole-žali Bože ako će one danas-sutra porađati jadne žene! Jesu djeca, ali totalno neodgojena i bez mrvice suosjećanja! I ne poštuju one, niti se boje ni svoje profesorice...u to sam se osobno uvjerila. A profesorica im je jedna predivna žena, koja zaslužuje veliko poštovanje! Srce od žene!


Profesorica im je zbilja draga, ne znam, meni se učinilo da se nje bar malo boje, barem ona ekipa koja je bila na vježbama kada sam ja bila u rodilištu. Ja doma imam petnaestogodišnjakinju pa teško da te srednjoškolke mogu učiniti ili reći nešto što bi me začudilo.
Dr. Skalak je meni bio na pregledu nekoliko puta i bio mi je OK, možda malo šutljiv, ali daleko spremniji odgovarati na moja pitanja nego bilo tko u Petrovoj. Dr. Roki me malo isprepadao na pregledu, ali je bio super kada sam došla u rodilište.

----------


## Ninči

A ne znam....ja sam doživjela da su se cure povukle tek nakon što se jadna žena toliko izderala na njih da mi je bilo čudno vidjeti je onako milu i dragu, a tako glasnu  :Smile: 

Dr.Roki je meni zakon hehe Super mi je što na pregledu uvijek nešta mora bubnuti pa tako razbije onu tešku formalnost i baš se opustim! A o porodu da ne pričam! Da nije bilo njega, mislim da bih danas bila psihički bolesnik od šokova!

----------


## lola3

> Na vratima trudničke ambulante piše kad tko radi, koji dan. Ako si išla prije toga privatno, je pristup je totalno drugačiji. Ja ti eto mogu preporučiti dr. Stashenko ona je doista jedna kulturna gospođa, za nju ti garantiram, ali budi svjesna da je pristup ipak puno drugačiji, pomalo kao na tekučoj vrpci. Sestru na prijemnom šalteru probaj izignorirati, na jedno uho nutra, na drugo van. Takva je prema svima. Praktikantice ko praktikantice, nažalost naletjela si na dvije ....


potpisujem Dani. dr. Stasenko je odlična i po stručnosti i po ljudskosti. iako, Amandica ne brini, kad dođe porod ipak se posvete onoj koja rađa, i sestre i babica. ja sam bila tamo prošli Božić i istina je da je kao na traci, ali sve drugo je bilo super iskustvo. a što se tiče praktikantica meni ih je bilo 7 (?!) kad sam došla u trudovima na 3 minuta i one su me klistirale i brijale. uf, triput sam se preznojila, ali im je srećom prof. jako ljubazna pa je bezbolno prošlo. haha
sretno!

----------


## dani1

Profačica je zakon  :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## Malamaya

jel zna netko možda tko radi petkom u ta u merkuru? ja sam sutra na pregledu pa me zanima

----------


## Amandica

> jel zna netko možda tko radi petkom u ta u merkuru? ja sam sutra na pregledu pa me zanima


 
Ja također sutra idem na kontrolu, a koliko sam čula trebao bi biti dr.Dujić  :Smile:

----------


## Amandica

> Ja bih po tvom opisu dotičnog dr-a rekla da je riječ ili o dr.Lederu ili o dr.Skalaku. Leder-sijed, bez naočala. Skalak-malo manje sijed, s naočalama. Sa dr.Skalakom nemam iskustva, ali nakon duple nesreće da mi oba puta dr.L. bude na porodu, mogu reći da ja itekako sumnjam u njegovu stručnost! 
> 
> Što se tiče djece iz primateljske škole-žali Bože ako će one danas-sutra porađati jadne žene! Jesu djeca, ali totalno neodgojena i bez mrvice suosjećanja! I ne poštuju one, niti se boje ni svoje profesorice...u to sam se osobno uvjerila. A profesorica im je jedna predivna žena, koja zaslužuje veliko poštovanje! Srce od žene!


Da Ninči, bio je doktor Leder taj dan, nadam se da sutra ne bude!

----------


## dani1

Dr. Duić je nekada bio petkom popodne, neznam tko je prijepodne, osim ako se nije promijenilo.

----------


## Amandica

Mislim da je zapravo teško znati tko je kada, jer koliko sam skužila, oni se međusobno često mijenjaju (a i sad je vrijeme godišnjih, pa...)

----------


## Malamaya

a niš, bumo vidli, hvala na trudu!

----------


## Amandica

Eto, na kraju nije bio dr.Dujić već neka doktorica, zab.sam joj prezime, bila je jako ugodna  :Smile:

----------


## Minči

U petak je bila doktorica Fritzl, meni se činila ok iako me na kraju nije pregledavala jer sam kod svoje dr bila na pregledu tri dana prije, što je prvo naljutilo sestru da pokaj sam uopće došla, al s obzirom da se nisam htjela prepirat već sam rekla da mi kaže kaj da napravim, dal da ostanem il da dođem neki drugi dan, jer da mi je to prva beba pa sam tuka što se tiče tih stvari, se i ona sredila i na kraju bila ok. Tak da mi je prvi dojam bio prilično ok, jedino kaj me malo naljutilo je bio manjak stolica u čekaoni, a i pratnje nekih trudnica koje su bez ustručavanja sjedili na tih par stolica dok se hrpetina nas klatila po onoj vručini po zidovima koji tjedan prije poroda, na moment mi se učinilo da bum i ostala  :Smile:

----------


## Neve

Trebala bih uskoro tamo na pregled. Zna li tko da li sad naručuju i kakav im je raspored, ili barem  kad je na rasporedu dr. Roki??? Hvala cure.

----------


## valentine

> Moram spomenuti još jednog izvrsnog mladog liječnika. Dr. Kulaš. On često mijenja svoje kolege u ambulanti, ali ga nema na popisu trudničke. Dakle izrazito ljubazan i temeljit i spreman za razgovor, ako naletite na njega u dobrim ste rukama i raspalite s pitanjima, sve što vas zanima, posvetit će vam svoje vrijeme i sve objasniti bez sprdnje i što ti ja znam čega.


Ovo moram potpisati.

Zaista se rijetko sreče ovakav izvrstan liječnik! :Klap:

----------


## Malamaya

istina, on mi je bio na porodu i predobar je!! svako malo mi je dolazio u boks i bodrio me i jedini koji me je primio za ruku kad je mali Borna izašao, i nasmješio mi se i rekao da je sve gotovo i da je sve super prošlo, a u tom trenutku to jakoooo puno znači. čak mi je i drugi dan došao u sobu i pitao jel sve ok. ma oduševljena sam :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

*Neve* ja danas idem pa ću ti pogledati raspored ako već nije kasno. Što se naručivanja tiče meni su rekli da se za kontrolu (vaganje, tlak, CTG, pregled, ev. bris) ne treba naručivati, ali za UZV da. To su dvije odvojene prostorije u istom hodniku i ja sam bila jednom kad mi je dr. Skalak bio na pregledu, a dr. Roki na UZV. Bilo je doba godišnjih i mislim da su se spustili prema dogovoru. Mislim da to i inače ovisi da li netko ima koju operaciju ili sl. i da raspored koji je izvješen na vrata nije baš tako krut.

----------


## Ninči

U dvije trudnoće i xy odlazaka u trudničku, moram priznati da je raspored na vratima prilično točan i da ga se drže, barem u vrijeme kad nisu godišnji odmori. Naravno da uvijek ima iznimaka i uvijek se mogu dogoditi neke zamjene, ali doktor koji piše taj dan da radi većinom je taj dan tamo  :Smile:

----------


## Ninči

Mimek, daj pliz preispitaj malo što je sa radovima i kad ih namjeravaju približiti kraju!

----------


## Mimek

*Neve* dr Roki ti radi na UZV petkom, a u trudničkoj ambulanti ponedjeljkom, ali koliko vidim mijenja se sa Skalakom tj. piše dr Roki Lujo/ dr. Skalak. Možda je najbolje da nazoveš trudničku ambulantu, pa pitaj i odmah se naruči za UZV

*Ninči* nisam se više linkala, pa nisam vidjela pitanje, ali ja mislim da bum ja rodila na 2. katu. Kad sam u 7. mj. ležala rekle su mi sestre da čekaju "sponzora" da kupi opremu. Prostor je u principu gotov, ali nema novaca za krevete i ostalu opremu. I tad su rekle da im je obećano još za prošli Uskrs, a izgleda da će i sljedeći dočekati ovako. Nemam baš nade, a i ne znam tko uopće zna odgovor na to pitanje

----------


## Ninči

Eh, ma i mene definitivno u 12.mj.čeka opet 2.kat  :Sad:

----------


## Neve

> *Neve* dr Roki ti radi na UZV petkom, a u trudničkoj ambulanti ponedjeljkom, ali koliko vidim mijenja se sa Skalakom tj. piše dr Roki Lujo/ dr. Skalak. Možda je najbolje da nazoveš trudničku ambulantu, pa pitaj i odmah se naruči za UZV


Mimek, hvala na informaciji. Mislim  da ću otići samo na pregled, već sam ionako tijekom ove trudnoće bila na  4 ili 5 uzv pregleda....

----------


## migoh

Cure,koje je radno vrijeme ambulante i kada je najbolje doći? .....isto tako , čitala sam da se za uzv treba naručiti,pa pliz ako netko ima iskustva......U pon. idem na kontrolu , a termin mi je već u petak,pa dal će me u tom slučaju primiti na uzv?

----------


## migoh

Evo vam samo info  :Smile:  .......bila sam danas na kontroli i definitivno je najbolje doći oko 11h jer nema nikoga,a i lakše je naći parking  :Smile:

----------


## ivanche

Da li se treba posebno naručivati za uzv nakon 36-og tjedna? I jel radila neka od vas color doppler možda? 
Ne znam da li da samo dođem u trudničku ambulantu sa svim tim uputnicama ili da se posebno naručujem. Nekako mi se čini ako ću se naručivati da će mi dati termin nakon termina poroda.

----------


## lola3

cure, jel se još uvijek ne treba naručiti u trudničkoj ambulanti nego samo doći? kad je najbolje doći? kad radi dr. Stasenko? nikako da ih dobijem na telefon pa se nadam vašoj pomoći... hvala unaprijed

----------


## lola3

> cure, jel se još uvijek ne treba naručiti u trudničkoj ambulanti nego samo doći? kad je najbolje doći? kad radi dr. Stasenko? nikako da ih dobijem na telefon pa se nadam vašoj pomoći... hvala unaprijed


Odgovorit ću sama na svoje pitanje, ako će nekoga još zanimati, ja sam bila jučer. Trudnička ambulanta radi od 9 do 12, treba imati uputnicu za pregled, ali se NE naručuje. Naručuje se samo za ultrazvuk i to tamo. Najbolje je doći poslije 10 jer je tad manja gužva. Bila sam kod dr. Stasenko i ona i sestra su preljubazne. Nakon Petrove sam bila u šoku kad se doktorica rukovala sam mnom kad sam ušla  :Smile:

----------


## karlita

kad nakasnije mogu doći na pregled ( u koliko sati ) u ambulantu a da me ne otkantaju,,,ja nemogu prije 11 nemam prijevoz :gaah:

----------


## gita75

> kad nakasnije mogu doći na pregled ( u koliko sati ) u ambulantu a da me ne otkantaju,,,ja nemogu prije 11 nemam prijevoz


ja sam najkasnije došla u jedan popodne, nisu me otkantali, ali su me ljubazno upozorili da dođem ranije sljedeći puta. mislim da je ok ako dođeš do 12.

----------


## Malamaya

a koji dan radi dr. stasenko u ambulanti?

----------


## lola3

Stasenko je utorkom

----------


## Malamaya

tnx. :Smile:  al mislim da ću ić u četvrtak ili petak na pregled, jer u utorak tek dolazim u zg. valjda me neće leder zapast!

----------


## Malamaya

samo da vam javim da vam petkom radi dr. Zmijanac, fenomenalna je!

----------


## samoJa

> Brži prsti od pameti :D 
> 
> Htjela sam napomenuti da ja od doktora u trudničkoj mogu preporučiti- dr.Stasenko, dr.Rokija i dr.Dujića! Oni su stvarno duša Merkura! I da nije njih troje, sigurno više nikad ne bih tamo kročila nogom!



Definitivno preporučujem dr.Rokija, ležala sam u Merkuru i da njega nije bilo danas nebi bila u 25 tj trudnoće, samo tolko. dr.Roki

----------


## mirelaj

cure kakvo je današnje stanje u merkuru? ja sam u 14 tt, nosim dvojčeke i jučer me moja soc. ginekologinja pregledala i rekla mi je da u ponedeljak moram na pregled u Merkur, :Confused: . totalno sam zbunjena,, i rekla mi je da od sad trudnoću će voditi oni u Merkuru

----------


## MaMiZg

Mene je porodila dr. Stasenko, super je doktorica.
Pregledavalo me nekoliko doktora u trudnickoj ali vise se ne sjecam koji su bili. Iako, niti jedan pregled mi nije ostao u ruznom sjecanju.
I mene zanima kakvo je sad stanje tamo, a osim toga, odjel babinjaca se navodno preuredio i preselio?
Ima li neka zenica koja je nedavno tamo rodila pa da cujemo friska iskustva?

----------


## Moe

Podižem temu, i mene zanimaju iskustva s Merkurom. Dnevno rađa 5-6 žena tamo, valjda ima neka da čita ovaj forum?  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

moja prijateljica je rodila na Merkuru prije 2 godine i ima jako loše iskustvo  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

> cure kakvo je današnje stanje u merkuru? ja sam u 14 tt, nosim dvojčeke i jučer me moja soc. ginekologinja pregledala i rekla mi je da u ponedeljak moram na pregled u Merkur,. totalno sam zbunjena,, i rekla mi je da od sad trudnoću će voditi oni u Merkuru


mirelaj,
koji je razlog da te tvoja ginekologica tako radno poslala na vođenje trudnoće u bolnicu?

----------


## mirelaj

Inesz, Ne znam, ali mislim zato što je valjda shvatila da je neodgovorna,zaista je ne razumijem, ta me uopće nije slala na nikakve pretrage, niti  mi je mjerila tlak... . Kad su me pregledali u Merkuru ( rekli su mi da sam zakasnila na one testove, osim na amniocent. ) Sad svaka tri tjedna( zbog dvojčeka ) moram na kontrolu u Merkur.

----------


## Moe

> moja prijateljica je rodila na Merkuru prije 2 godine i ima jako loše iskustvo


 :Sad:  Baš mi je žao da ima loše iskustvo. Možeš li u par rečenica napisati što je bilo?




> Inesz, Ne znam, ali mislim zato što je valjda shvatila da je neodgovorna,zaista je ne razumijem, ta me uopće nije slala na nikakve pretrage, niti  mi je mjerila tlak... . Kad su me pregledali u Merkuru ( rekli su mi da sam zakasnila na one testove, osim na amniocent. ) Sad svaka tri tjedna( zbog dvojčeka ) moram na kontrolu u Merkur.


Kako to izgleda? Jel u novom djelu? Kako si zadovoljna? Podrazumijeva i UZV pregled ili? Svaki put ćeš biti kod istog dr ili na kog naletiš?

----------


## mirelaj

mi smo malčice odležali u bolnici 5 dana u Merkuru, nije bilo mjesta pa smo bili na odjel babinjača, sobe su dvokrevetne, wc djelimo s drugom sobom, da skratim zadovoljna sam, hrana je super, ali jedino su premale porcije.

----------


## Moe

mirelaj onda pretpostavljam budeš i rodila u Merkuru?
Možda se sretnemo tih dana  :Very Happy: 

Jeste saznali spol oba djeteta?
Sretno!

----------


## mirelaj

curica i dečkić  :Love: , 




> mirelaj onda pretpostavljam budeš i rodila u Merkuru?
> Možda se sretnemo tih dana 
> 
> Jeste saznali spol oba djeteta?
> Sretno!

----------


## mirelaj

Moe, kad ti je termin ? Mi smo sad u 24 tjednu trudnoće



> mirelaj onda pretpostavljam budeš i rodila u Merkuru?
> Možda se sretnemo tih dana 
> 
> Jeste saznali spol oba djeteta?
> Sretno!

----------


## Moe

Isti smo tjedan  :Smile:  termin 17.6. 
Cestitam na seki i braci!  :Smile:

----------


## mirelaj

Ako si bila u VV, onda smo se i vidjele, nama je termin 16.6. Moj ti je savjet da već sad spremiš stvari za sebe. Ja sam prošlu nedelju zaglibila u bolnici, nisam očekivala da će me odmah tamo i ostaviti, ništa nisam imala, oni su mi bili posudili pidjamu, ogrtač i šlape. 



> Isti smo tjedan  termin 17.6. 
> Cestitam na seki i braci!

----------


## znatiželjna_505

eto... da prenesem friške informacije... nakon čitanja ipak sam se odlučila ići četvrtkom. eto već drugi četvrtak sam gotova za manje od sat vremena. Doktor Leder je o.k. ak ga kaj pitaš veli ti a ak je sve u redu unutra si manje od 2 minute i veli ti vidimo se za tjedan dana. Mislim si rađe da mi niš ne treba objašnjavat jer je onda sve o.k... nema nikakve gužve i pregled i ctg su relativno brzo gotovi.... nije posebno grub..bar nije meni bio gurne prste i malo pročeprka i vrlo brzo je vani. u principu šuti i piše nalaz, sestra koja je s njim je vrlo pristupačna i o.k. tak da se i nju može pitati.
ono što je meni bilo zbunjujuće vrti se oko politike povišenog šećera u trudnoći. u 36 tjednu našli su mi povišeni šećer ( ogtt povišen u sve tri vrijednosti i na tašte i nakon 60 i 120 minuta). nije puno povišen dobila sam samo djetu i to je to. na prvom pregledu mi je sestra rekla da će me zbog šećera hospitalizirati. pitam ja hoće li na termin inducirati porod...veli ona ne. danas pitam doktora kada će me staviti u bolnicu veli on sa 39+6 i da će mi na termin dan poslje inducirati porod..... mislim da sam ga dobro shvatila.... bez veze mi je to.... nisam goglala niš o šećeru i trudnoći jer se nisam htjela bedirati.... 
što se tiće uvjeta u TA u merkuru nisu baš neki.... ctg je još uvjek na hodniku al ajde bar te pregleda u sobi.... heheh  :Shock: )
Uglavnom sam se iznenadila u brzini kojoj sam bila gotova...

----------


## they call me bo

pozdrav svim trudnicama, ovo je moj prvi post tu... :Smile: 
po svim forumima, najmaje informacija o merkuru, kao da nije baš popularan...
pa da pitam znatiželjnu_505 jer ima friške informacije...
jel se treba naručiti za pregled...? ili samo dođem s uputnicom i čekam? koja je procedura...
sljedeći tjedan idem na prvi pregled u TA, a kako ne živim u zg-u, ne bih htjela doći bezveze u bolnicu i da me vrate zbog neke formalnosti.
hvala

----------


## mirelaj

na pregled se ne naručuješ, jedino za ultrazvuk se moraš naručiti



> pozdrav svim trudnicama, ovo je moj prvi post tu...
> po svim forumima, najmaje informacija o merkuru, kao da nije baš popularan...
> pa da pitam znatiželjnu_505 jer ima friške informacije...
> jel se treba naručiti za pregled...? ili samo dođem s uputnicom i čekam? koja je procedura...
> sljedeći tjedan idem na prvi pregled u TA, a kako ne živim u zg-u, ne bih htjela doći bezveze u bolnicu i da me vrate zbog neke formalnosti.
> hvala

----------


## znatiželjna_505

da... niš se ne naručuješ samo dođeš i daš uputnicu.... cekaš da te prozovu.... obbično ideš prvo na ctg + mjerenje tlaka, onda piškiš u čašu i onda na pregled .....

----------


## they call me bo

hvala za info...
bila danas i odradila kompletan pregled za malo više od sat vremena...čak i uzv za koji nisam imala uputnicu... :Smile:  rekli da donesem drugi put...
pregledala me dr. stašenko, super žena!
ja prezadovoljna, mislila sam da ću tamo biti cijeli dan...

----------


## 123beba

Cure, sutra sam prvi put u ta pa ne znam di uopće trebam ići... Ako nije problem pa da napišete kratke upute i što očekivati sutra... Hvala!

----------


## antonio2013

ja se spremam ovih dana u trudničku, pa jel mi možeš reći friške informacije..? jel se treba na uzv naručit, i što očekivati, jel se dugo čeka, ...itd...hvala  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Ne znam jesi li već bila, no evo mojeg iskustva... 
trudnička ambulanta na Merkuru izgleda poprilično loše... ctg se radi na hodniku jer su u toku neki radovi (i čini mi se da je to već dosta vremena tako) no inače je ok... Zato imaju lijepo rodilište (barem koliko sam čula)...
Ja sam gore išla oko pola 12 i čim sam došla javila sam se na prijemni šalter, bila pozvana stvarno brzo, prvo se radi ctg nekih 20-ak min, onda dobijete čašu za mokraću (obavezno vam trebaju papirnate maramice jer u wc-u nema papira) i brzo nakon svega me dr. pozvala na pregled (vaganje i vaginalni pregled + prvi put uzimanje svih ostalih podataka o dosadašnjem tijeku trudnoće).
Drugi put je moj pregled dosta potrajao... sve skupa sam gore bila 2 i pol sata (prijava na šalteru, ctg, mokraća, vaginalni pregled i uzv) no taj put je dok sam ja bila na ctg-u bio nekakav hitan slučaj pa su dr. išli sa trudnicom koja je došla sa problemima što je sasvim razumljivo i nije mi bilo uopće teško čekati (nadam se su i ta beba i trudnica dobro)...
Što se tiče naručivanja... za pregled se ne naručuje dok se za uzv naručuje no, dok su me upisivali sam čula kako sestra komentira doktorici da su popunili kvotu za uzv pa mi je dr. rekla da donesem uputnicu za uzv i napravili su ga kad sam idući put došla na pregled...

malo sam se raspisala, no eto, ako netko bude tražio informacije da ima neko novije iskustvo za pročitati...

----------


## antonio2013

> Ne znam jesi li već bila, no evo mojeg iskustva... 
> trudnička ambulanta na Merkuru izgleda poprilično loše... ctg se radi na hodniku jer su u toku neki radovi (i čini mi se da je to već dosta vremena tako) no inače je ok... Zato imaju lijepo rodilište (barem koliko sam čula)...
> Ja sam gore išla oko pola 12 i čim sam došla javila sam se na prijemni šalter, bila pozvana stvarno brzo, prvo se radi ctg nekih 20-ak min, onda dobijete čašu za mokraću (obavezno vam trebaju papirnate maramice jer u wc-u nema papira) i brzo nakon svega me dr. pozvala na pregled (vaganje i vaginalni pregled + prvi put uzimanje svih ostalih podataka o dosadašnjem tijeku trudnoće).
> Drugi put je moj pregled dosta potrajao... sve skupa sam gore bila 2 i pol sata (prijava na šalteru, ctg, mokraća, vaginalni pregled i uzv) no taj put je dok sam ja bila na ctg-u bio nekakav hitan slučaj pa su dr. išli sa trudnicom koja je došla sa problemima što je sasvim razumljivo i nije mi bilo uopće teško čekati (nadam se su i ta beba i trudnica dobro)...
> Što se tiče naručivanja... za pregled se ne naručuje dok se za uzv naručuje no, dok su me upisivali sam čula kako sestra komentira doktorici da su popunili kvotu za uzv pa mi je dr. rekla da donesem uputnicu za uzv i napravili su ga kad sam idući put došla na pregled...
> 
> malo sam se raspisala, no eto, ako netko bude tražio informacije da ima neko novije iskustvo za pročitati...


bila sam i isto mi je bilo kao i tebi  :Smile:  samo ja nisam uzv radila. kad je termin?

----------


## 123beba

Termin mi je sad u čet. 11.7.
A tebi?

----------


## antonio2013

> Termin mi je sad u čet. 11.7.
> A tebi?


krajem mjeseca 30.07.

----------


## 123beba

Antonio2013, kako se drzis? Još u komadu ili ste se upoznali?

----------


## nanimira

Ima netko friška isksutva s dr. Kulaš? Zanima me jer sve što nalazim o njemu je, blago rečeno,katastrofa a imam barem dvije stručne preporuke za njega, pa eto..više ljudi više zna  :Smile:

----------


## gita75

> Ima netko friška isksutva s dr. Kulaš? Zanima me jer sve što nalazim o njemu je, blago rečeno,katastrofa a imam barem dvije stručne preporuke za njega, pa eto..više ljudi više zna


ja imam osobnu preporuku, on mi je pratio trudnoću i radio RACZ. 
stvarno sma bila zadovoljna, s tretmanom, s pristupom, ok doktor.
ne znam na kakve katastrofe si naišla, ali stvarno je ok tip.
meni je svaki uzv pregled trajao toliko dugo da bi ja pomislila da nekaj nevalja, a on to sve detaljno pregledava, mjeri...
mislim da je bebu izmjerio u 100 g.

----------


## nanimira

Hvala ti Gita,
ma na one katastrofe gdje ga prozivaju u medijima ( proguglaj, ne vjerujem medijima, kažem imam dvije stručne preporuke za njega) pa me zanimalo kakav je u odnosu s pacijenticama i tako. Dakle + i od tebe.

----------


## gita75

> Hvala ti Gita,
> ma na one katastrofe gdje ga prozivaju u medijima ( proguglaj, ne vjerujem medijima, kažem imam dvije stručne preporuke za njega) pa me zanimalo kakav je u odnosu s pacijenticama i tako. Dakle + i od tebe.


Od mene veliki +  :Smile: .

----------


## morula

Mojoj kumi vodio 3 trudnoce, mislim da to dovoljno govori da je bila zadovoljna  :Smile:  nije dosla po spagi nego na kraju prve trudnoce na prvom bolnickom pregledu dosla k njemu i ostala. Prvo je zbog polozaja bio carski, a druga dva poroda (sva tri poroda unutar 4 godine) vaginalno, da znas ako ti je bitno. Meni je bio na drugom porodu i isto mi je bio ok.

----------


## nanimira

Super, hvala...nije špaga nego preporuka, a vidim da ste i vi zadovoljne,tako da ću i ja kod njega sigurno,pa ću napisati svoja iskustva.

Usput, ako koja ide trenutno u Merkur-kakva je situacija s obzirom na štrajk? Trebam krenuti od sljedećeg tjedna pa se nadam da me neće otkantati?

Ma neće valjda...

----------


## nanimira

Doktor Kulaš je super,simpatičan,detaljan,napravili mi i CTG i UZV i urin, sve nalaze detaljno pregledao i sve živo me ispitao. Unatoč štrajku vidim da su svi OK volje, i sestre čak :Laughing:  nije bila gužva i  sve je prošlo u najboljem redu. Ako nekog zanimaju dodatne info nek me pita.

----------


## Marija Srica

Pozzz, upravo sam se vratila sa pregleda kod dr Ledera i bilo je ocajno, narucio me za tj dana al ja vise ne zelim kod njega. Hoce li mi netko prigovarati ako ne odem sljedeci tj na pregled u cet nego u pet?

----------


## 123beba

mislim da neće...

----------


## Marija Srica

Joj, nadam se nece...
Mislim si da ipak odem u utorak kod Stasenko  :Smile:

----------


## hbaric

Pozdrav trudnice!
U ambulantu nejdite prije 12h jer je guzva.
Inace ambulanta je nova kao i rodiliste (lijepo uredeno) i radi od 8-16.
Takoder nemojte dolazit poslije 15h.
Nemorate se narucivat za pregled i nemorate svaki put istom doktoru.
Moje preporuke su 
1.Roki-car nad carevima
2.Kulesa 
3.Stasenko
4.Zmijanac
Roki je ponedjeljkom u ambulanti medutim moze vas docekat i zamjena.
Zmijanac je petkom.

----------


## Mira1984

Potpisujem za dr.Rokija. Prvi pregled kod njega bio je totalno detaljan, stručan i nježan. Bojala sam se što će biti, ali iznenadio me čovjek. Potpuno mi je sve objasnio od riječi do riječi jer sam prvorotka i zadak i uska i bla bla.. drugi pregled je prošao u minutu, bilo je sve isto pa nije imao što više objašnjavati. Sestra s njim u smjeni (Dijana) djeluje kao zmaj, mrtva ozbiljna i hladna ali sve je učinila pet, tako da evo - moje iskustvo u ambulanti za prvi put - odlično. Pregled u rađaoni je drugi par cipela i druga tema :/

----------


## zutaminuta

Idem u Merkur redovno na UZV i koliko sam shvatila isti doktori koji rade UZV rade i u trudničkoj. 
Meni ne smeta ako su doktori i malo ozbiljniji. Zapravo, to mi više odgovara.
Moglo bi jedino biti problema sa sestrama (ili su to praktikantice). Danas mi je jedna na UZV digla tlak. Htjela sam joj odlijepiti šamar.

----------


## artisan

Ide li netko ponedj3ljkom ili petkom u ta? Koji su doktori me zanima...

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni je u petak bila doktorica Žana Žegarac.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ponedjeljak Sandra Flisar.

----------


## Figurica_bez_ziga

Jel netko za raspored u trudnickoj u Merkuru sada? Hvala.

----------


## žužy

Pozdrav!
Pitanjce...ambulanta za visokorizičnu trudnoču,dali je to tamo gdje su trudničke ambulante dolje u prizemlju kod ulaza lijevo? Još uvijek se ne naručuje,samo dođeš sa uputnicom na pregled?

----------


## eryngium

> Pozdrav!
> Pitanjce...ambulanta za visokorizičnu trudnoču,dali je to tamo gdje su trudničke ambulante dolje u prizemlju kod ulaza lijevo? Još uvijek se ne naručuje,samo dođeš sa uputnicom na pregled?


Žužy, jel ti to imaš nešto za prijaviti?  :Grin: 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

> Žužy, jel ti to imaš nešto za prijaviti?


Za Merkur ne znam, ali i ja baš da ću ovo pitat  :lool:

----------


## žužy

Čuj ih kaj su namirišale i :Laughing: 
Jep...u 40. godini mm i ja smo napravili bebolinoja. Sami samcati. :Shock: 
Moram opče reči da umirem od straha..

----------


## Argente

E pa cestitam i pridruži se klubu Sekundarna plodnost u poznim godinama  :lool: 
Bit ce to sve OK, meni i Eryn je bilo pa sto ne bi i tebi!

----------


## eryngium

Wuhuuu! Čestitam!!! I znam kako ti je.  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

zuzy cestitam!!!!

Arđo zaboravila si mene  :Grin:

----------


## sara79

*žužy* koje lijepe vijesti!!!!
Čestitam od ❤

----------


## Argente

> zuzy cestitam!!!!
> 
> Arđo zaboravila si mene


ti nisi sekundarna nego kvartalna

----------


## Ginger

> ti nisi sekundarna nego kvartalna


 :lool:

----------


## žužy

Uf,day by day.  :štrika:  :psiholog:  :drama:

----------


## Ginger

zuzy u kojem si tt?

----------


## žužy

> zuzy u kojem si tt?


Tek na startu,5tt.
Malo sam se usr... obzirom da sam prije koristila heparin,danas počela smeđariti,ginićka mi ošla,itakoto. No dobro,riješavam pomalo.

----------


## sara79

žužy kak si, sve ok.?

----------


## žužy

> žužy kak si, sve ok.?


Ej,nadam se da je :Cekam:  :psiholog: ..
Za deset dana imam pregled,mjesec dana nakon prvog. 
Dan po dan..

----------


## sara79

> Ej,nadam se da je..
> Za deset dana imam pregled,mjesec dana nakon prvog. 
> Dan po dan..


 :Zaljubljen:

----------

